# grub-bhyve segmentation fault on 10.1-RELEASE



## manas (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello,

I am experiencing a problem with grub-bhvye on FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE

`# grub-bhyve -m device.map -r hd0,msdos1 -M 8192M debian64`

```
zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped) grub-bhyve -m device.map -r
hd0,msdos1 -M 8192M debian64
```

The core dump is here: https://transfer.sh/NHdHX/grub-bhyve.core

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks,
Manas


----------



## manas (Jul 30, 2015)

Here is the backtrace from GDB:


```
#0  0x00000000004798d3 in hexdump ()
#1  0x0000000000481864 in hexdump ()
#2  0x0000000000481977 in hexdump ()
#3  0x000000000047ae4e in hexdump ()
#4  0x000000000047b3e6 in hexdump ()
#5  0x0000000000482024 in hexdump ()
#6  0x00000000004830d3 in hexdump ()
#7  0x000000000040c132 in ?? ()
#8  0x00007fffffffe8e0 in ?? ()
#9  0x0000000802006120 in ?? ()
#10 0x0000002902006050 in ?? ()
#11 0x0000000000759340 in __progname ()
#12 0x00007fffffffe930 in ?? ()
#13 0x000000000040be18 in ?? ()
#14 0x0000000000546334 in ?? ()
#15 0x000000080204c200 in ?? ()
#16 0x0000000802006050 in ?? ()
#17 0x000000080200b1a6 in ?? ()
#18 0x000000080204c20c in ?? ()
#19 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
```


----------

